# Do tarantulas attract other spiders?



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 26, 2011)

Coudnt find any info on this. Is there any scientific evidence or past experience to prove or disprove that tarantulas attract other spiders namely house spiders? The only spiders I seem to find in my house are roaming on or near my tarantula enclosures. Do tarantulas emit any sort of chemicals or pheromones like bees? I'm curious.


----------



## Verneph (Sep 26, 2011)

I've never heard of them doing so.  If anything other spiders would be wise to move away from T's since I'm pretty sure a T would eat a smaller arachnid if given the chance.  

It's an interesting question.  Perhaps someone more knowledgeable could shed some light on this.


----------



## darksidemxer (Sep 26, 2011)

actually, since getting my obt, my brown recluse problem has gone away!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 26, 2011)

darksidemxer said:


> actually, since getting my obt, my brown recluse problem has gone away!


You live in Florida, what brown recluse problem could you possibly have?  Unless that was a joke....


----------



## ruca49 (Sep 26, 2011)

I second the opinion that says they will avoid each other.  This is taking into account that there are species that live communally.  But I have nothing to back it up other than simple reasoning.

---------- Post added 09-26-2011 at 02:55 PM ----------




jbm150 said:


> You live in Florida, what brown recluse problem could you possibly have?  Unless that was a joke....


I live in FL and I have one front light that has normally a large female (lots of sacks) that keeps trying to spread...they have moved from the front of the garage to the front door...to the chair on the other side of the garage.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 26, 2011)

Brown recluse or brown widow?


----------



## ruca49 (Sep 26, 2011)

No you are right...Widow...At least my "problem"...I don't mind them as long as they are not on the chairs where I sit...They are more thane welcome to the light...


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Sep 26, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Coudnt find any info on this. Is there any scientific evidence or past experience to prove or disprove that tarantulas attract other spiders namely house spiders? The only spiders I seem to find in my house are roaming on or near my tarantula enclosures. Do tarantulas emit any sort of chemicals or pheromones like bees? I'm curious.


No, your tarantulas aren't signaling the congregation of all the other spiders in your house.  It just so happens your tarantula enclosures are suitable habitats for all other invertebrates in the immediate area.  There is food, water, shelter, etc. Everything a spider needs to thrive.


----------



## akpropst (Sep 26, 2011)

Yea, agreed w/ TX. If you think about it most of the time your T room is warm, humidity is usually higher depending on what you keep, darker ... just good roaming grounds. I have caught probably 100+ wolfs roaming my garage since I turned it in to my T room. Granted I wasn't in there quite as often as now, i'm just there to spot them.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 26, 2011)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> No, your tarantulas aren't signaling the congregation of all the other spiders in your house.  It just so happens your tarantula enclosures are suitable habitats for all other invertebrates in the immediate area.  There is food, water, shelter, etc. Everything a spider needs to thrive.


if what im picking up on your first sentence is sarcasm, i dont appreciate it. It was a simple question about NATURE, not some first time T keeper wondering about his weird rose hair.


----------



## Twillis10 (Sep 26, 2011)

I noticed more spiders around when I started getting reptiles (which was before I got Ts). It was the warm room and loose crickets. I would leave them alone to take care of the crickets. This eventually got a little out of hand and I had to do some pest control.


----------



## darksidemxer (Sep 27, 2011)

lol i have a brown widow/black widow problem in the garage but we killed atleast 10 recluses a week in my apartment before i got my obt. now its a much lower number. i live deep out in the woods on 5 acres next to over 500 acres of state land lol we get all kinds of fun things here. but no i wasnt joking. heck i prefer the widows to the reclises. they run and hide and make large webs. the recluses seem to alway be on the move, we found several in our bed.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 27, 2011)

Where in Fl are you?  Not to threadjack or pick fights but Florida is almost entirely out of the brown recluse's home range (northwestern tip seems to be the most extreme part of their range).  I'm not saying they couldn't possibly be recluses of some species (introductions, range expansions, etc), I think it's just very unlikely.  A lot of people think we have 'em here when we really don't.  

"But I know someone who was bitten by one; the bite got all necrotic and the doctor said it was so it must have been" seems to be the prevailing sentiment....

If I'm wrong, someone please correct me!


----------



## Travis K (Sep 27, 2011)

I have not noticed anything that would suggest the attracting or deterring of other arachnids outside of suitable habitat.

As to the Brown Recluse rabbit trail, I get different people telling me that they killed a brown recluse.  Strange cause I live in WA...  I then, if I am in the mood, inform them that they are incorrect and likely witnessed one of the many harmless species of funnel web spiders in WA.  I then try to convince them that Hobos are harmless as well, as it is very common species in my area.  And then there are the pest control companies who use fear mongering and hard selling to get people to spray poisons in and around their homes.


----------



## advan (Sep 27, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> if what im picking up on your first sentence is sarcasm, i dont appreciate it. It was a simple question about NATURE, not some first time T keeper wondering about his weird rose hair.


I didn't since any sarcasm. He just answered your question without a cherry on top. Next time ask for smileys with answers.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 27, 2011)

advan said:


> I didn't since any sarcasm. He just answered your question without a cherry on top. Next time ask for smileys with answers.


mmm no. im not a sensitive person, but there are alot of <edit> on this site. im not the only one who thinks so. ive seen new people asking completely logical questions get flamed for no reason other than someone feels like it. sad, this isnt politics, its bugs...insignificant. heres a smiley tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darksidemxer (Sep 27, 2011)

i wasnt totally aware of the issue till my fiance took one she killed to the pest control places that then took out a book to prove it.when i say infestation i dont mean like a horror movie just more than the average. im located alil south of ocala. and from what im told alot of them cone in with shipments and the agricultural stuff in the area. believe me i thought it was dtrange too but eh its just bout over now lol next time i catch 1 i will shoot u a pm, maybe i will be luck and the bug guys will be wrong.


----------



## mmfh (Sep 27, 2011)

This year I have had many brown house spiders set up webs in my T. tanks. I threw a cricket in and the cric. jumped when my G. rosea went for it and it got caught in the house spiders web. That little spider hauled that large cric up into her web and ate for days, then left.


----------



## TGod (Sep 28, 2011)

Take into account the climate outside rather than your spider. I have lately removed about three house spiders in the last week which is quite a sudden rise for my house, cause are autumns our getting colder. I'm glad i got past my arachnaphobia.


----------

